# 1 cell oval 17.5



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any suggestions fro 1 cell 17.5 carpet oval speed control runningnovak and not happy.thinking the new castle pro 1 cell. any help:freak:


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kste88 said:


> Any suggestions fro 1 cell 17.5 carpet oval speed control runningnovak and not happy.thinking the new castle pro 1 cell. any help:freak:


We have a Havoc 1S esc, specifically designed for 1S use; it has our SmartBoost circuitry built in. A Booster for your servo/receiver, and a 1S lipo cut-off.

In January, we plan to extend our Service Replacement/Exchange Options program so that Novak customers can select any one of our four Havoc models---Havoc 1S, 2S, 3S and Pro---when returning their Havoc for repl/exch. There will be an additional charge for swapping between controllers; but, this will offer customers an expanded menu of possibilities.


----------



## DJC (Sep 9, 2008)

Is the reason your not happy is that it's slower than a 4 cell nimh set up? I have the exact same question as you, I have not yet tried the 1s thing still on the fence. I'm using the GTB,2s,17.5 and it's too fast!


----------



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

Im running the havok 2s spec but been having problems with it shutting down if i let the car sit for a minute or so,so im kind of iffy on getting another novak.I already run the booster,I have always liked novak but this problem has me wondering?


----------



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

The 1s thing is slower but there is alot more competion when using the lipo and alot less weight ,but i have only raced it this way once and had alot of fun,except for my esc, it s just new class rules tires,battery,motor etc.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kste88 said:


> The 1s thing is slower but there is alot more competion when using the lipo and alot less weight ,but i have only raced it this way once and had alot of fun,except for my esc, it s just new class rules tires,battery,motor etc.


If your Havoc esc is under warranty, it will be replaced N/C; I suggest that you return it for evaluation.

You can always email [email protected] with your question, during regular CS hours. Before emailing, take a moment to review the instructions (trouble-shooting guide) originally included with your Novak Item:

Novak Instruction Downloads



> *Please make your initial email as detailed as possible. Include:*
> 
> ~ warranty claim?
> ~ speed control (brand/model)
> ...


The more information you provide in your first email, the more quickly tech support can offer you assistance.


----------



## davesk (Nov 10, 2008)

i have some of these same issues to i race the 13.5 cot cars i love novak been usen your stuff since way way back in the 80s i just got back into rc racen a few years ago and went with a fimilar name but i am slower then then alot of guys so i hade my car setup by one of the elder racers who has been doing it a long time i was told by a fellow racer who races with the novak team drivers thats why novak sends there team drivers new speedos every two months or so i also see the top guys are not running novaks why is this i am just saying i am a die hard novak user and i am not sure but i am looking to change speed controllers to i dont want to seeing as i have 6 gtbs but i am losen 2 tens to the faster guys what to do and i dont want to have to pay $60 plus shipping to to be no faster the other fellow racers are say jump ship lrp baby ????? or tekin


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Our existing escs do not offer timing advance settings. The upcoming Kinetic racing controller will be our first with advanced timing adjustments and PC programmability.

We only send team drivers new controllers when they return existing escs for exchange or they need additional escs to set up new cars or to participate in additional areas of racing. We do not automatically send new product. Velocitis/SS Pros exchanged for Ballistics.

Even when we release new items (such as our upcoming Kinetic) we insist that drivers return one GTB for each Kinetic we send. This is done to prevent factory drivers selling old equipment in competition w/ LHS.



davesk said:


> i have some of these same issues to i race the 13.5 cot cars i love novak been usen your stuff since way way back in the 80s i just got back into rc racen a few years ago and went with a fimilar name but i am slower then then alot of guys so i hade my car setup by one of the elder racers who has been doing it a long time
> 
> i was told by a fellow racer who races with the novak team drivers thats why novak sends there team drivers new speedos every two months or so i also see the top guys are not running novaks why is this i am just saying i am a die hard novak user and i am not sure
> 
> but i am looking to change speed controllers to i dont want to seeing as i have 6 gtbs but i am losen 2 tens to the faster guys what to do and i dont want to have to pay $60 plus shipping to to be no faster the other fellow racers are say jump ship lrp baby ????? or tekin


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

kste88 said:


> Im running the havok 2s spec but been having problems with it shutting down if i let the car sit for a minute or so,so im kind of iffy on getting another novak.I already run the booster,I have always liked novak but this problem has me wondering?


I am a hobby shop owner and have been seeing the same problems with them I am tempted to stop selling them I dont want to have to continue to send it things and make the customers wait that makes me look bad and I loose the money from them not being able to racer while waiting for the return. With the pro versions of the havoc I have seen no problems.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

harmocy said:


> I am a hobby shop owner and have been seeing the same problems with them I am tempted to stop selling them I dont want to have to continue to send it things and make the customers wait that makes me look bad and I loose the money from them running the pro versions I have seen no problems with though


If you have any issues with Novak products, you can always PM me here and I will assist you personally.

I do not understand "I loose the money from them running the pro versions" ?


----------



## darksider5 (Aug 29, 2006)

harmocy said:


> I am a hobby shop owner and have been seeing the same problems with them I am tempted to stop selling them I dont want to have to continue to send it things and make the customers wait that makes me look bad and I loose the money from them running the pro versions I have seen no problems with though


I have seen some people have this problem including myself and what I found is that most people are not thinking about the lypo cutoff these speed controls have.If it is on it will shut off after about 30 seconds after you turn it on.I know of a few people who have sent them back and I'm sure that's what it was as with mine and other cases I have seen at the track.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I am running a couple Havoc 2s esc's and had the same problem. After a little reading of the instruction manual, found I forgot to reset the lipo cutoff. In my opinion, Novak is the best in the business and their customer service is second to none, so I will continue to run Novak even with all these new high tech things that are on the shelves.
*


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

harmocy said:


> I am a hobby shop owner and have been seeing the same problems with them I am tempted to stop selling them I dont want to have to continue to send it things and make the customers wait that makes me look bad and I loose the money from them not being able to racer while waiting for the return. With the pro versions of the havoc I have seen no problems.


I need to say that I forgot that we were in the 17.5 1 cell discussion and the problem that we were having was with a 2 cell so the lipo cutoff would not be an issue her just to clarify!!!


----------



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

IT shut down with the cut off on and off,with 2s or 1s and i emailed novak tech debt 5 days ago still no reply so goodbye novak:devil:


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kste88 said:


> IT shut down with the cut off on and off,with 2s or 1s and i emailed novak tech debt 5 days ago still no reply so goodbye novak:devil:


If we received your email, it would have been answered within a few hours. We have tech/CS staff handling emails all day.

However, it is possible that we did not receive it or that it was caught in our spam filters. Emails lacking information on the "subject line" do not get through. I would suggest sending your email again----putting either the word "Novak" or "Product name;eg Havoc" on the subject line. I am available to assist you.

You can also forward your comments to me here by PMing me. I can almost always respond within a few hours.


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*17.5 single cell*

running a gtb no booster 17.5 novak sportsman sk. Car is awesome
plenty of speed. motor is 3 years old and just keeps on running great. 
not sponserd or helped by them.(Be nice if i was) just great stuff. BTW running novak 13.5 2 years old in pan car perfect. We outlawed the new speed contols.
Cheers Dan


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

X man said:


> running a gtb no booster 17.5 novak sportsman sk. Car is awesome
> plenty of speed. motor is 3 years old and just keeps on running great.
> not sponserd or helped by them.(Be nice if i was) just great stuff. BTW running novak 13.5 2 years old in pan car perfect. We outlawed the new speed contols.
> Cheers Dan


Thanks for the comment. We were discussing the other day how many of our original BL motor users were still running the oldest motors. All those motors require is a new rotor now and then. 

Our BL motors, including the Ballistic, still use many of the same service parts and accessories as our earlier motors----rotors, stators, sensor boards, sleeves cooling kits, etc.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Novak Two is correct. If you do not have any information in the subject line, there will be no answer. Their spam filter thinks it is spam.

I had this same issue the first time I e-mailed them. Since then, they have never failed to respond and never failed to correct any issues I have had.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

NovakTwo said:


> ... We were discussing the other day how many of our original BL motor users were still running the oldest motors. All those motors require is a new rotor now and then...


I'm still racing with 13.5 serial #35 (after upgrading to the sintered rotor). Still runs fine.


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Does a Ballistic 17.5 have a sintered rotor?


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes>>>>


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kevinm said:


> I'm still racing with 13.5 serial #35 (after upgrading to the sintered rotor). Still runs fine.


Hmmm....#35 just might be a "collectors' item" by now.

Might be worth real money, some day.:thumbsup:


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Just a question regarding the new havoc 1s esc. I know it is rated for 1s lipo but could it be used (without damage) with a 2s lipo? Thanks, Beach


----------

